# Felt AR-Series: The Perfect Cross-Country Commuter?



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

As gas prices start climbing (again), and the winter snows start to melt, my mind has started to drift toward riding to work. For me, this is a 19.5 mile one-way proposition...but it's all cross-country, in a road sort of way. With the exception of two small town I must pass through, it is all fairly well paved two lane roads. The same type roads I would normally ride on for "fun".

For this sort of long distance solo effort (assuming I can get away with packing extremely light), doesn't this just scream AR series? My Civic Si takes premium unleaded, currently @ $3.659/g...surely I could talk my wife into it...maybe...if I'm really, really lucky.... :aureola:


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

With gas prices soon to be averaging $4+/ga. It might be a worthwhile arguement. Reg 87 here was at 3.59/gaI. as of the last time I filled up my civic a couple days ago. I have been wishing for the roads to clear up a bit so that I can start commuting w/ the bike as well. For me alone that would save $36 a week right now. More when prices rise.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I find it absolutely hilarious that we both drive Civics.

I figured last night, at current gas prices, and assuming I rode vs drove 50% of the year, or 26 weeks, I could make an AR 5 pay for the gasoline in 4 years.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> I find it absolutely hilarious that we both drive Civics.
> 
> I figured last night, at current gas prices, and assuming I rode vs drove 50% of the year, or 26 weeks, I could make an AR 5 pay for the gasoline in 4 years.


Yes indeed. However, you have an si and I have an lx sedan. Honestly, thats not a bad payback time frame for what it is.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> Yes indeed. However, you have an si and I have an lx sedan. Honestly, thats not a bad payback time frame for what it is.


Si sedan. Still...lot's of Civic goodness. F-leased it for 3 yrs. Just bought out the lease last week -- strangely, cost me less than two Felt bicycles! Thought about getting something else, but since I can park two 24 oz water bottles upright in each rear door panel, it makes a great bike transport. But in my cross-country commute, it only manages 27 mpg. If I work at it, I can get it to eek out 30-31, but I've really got to nurse it to get there...which is what I did the year I got it, when gas prices last peaked over $4/gal. I'm betting your LX would be more in the 37-40 mpg range based on past experience with my '03 Civic.

But crap, this is about bikes....

The AR would be perfect, but assumes two things I can't do right now. One is average 20 mph for an hour. When I parked the F3, I could do 16 mph for a whole hour, which was up from 13.5 mph before I got it. Not bad for only riding it 288 miles before the fork recall. But that is a long way from the 20 average I'd want to be able to run. The other is cough up another $2800 for another bike right now. Still, it's a sweet idea!

On the other hand, if I _did_ ride the F3 to work for a couple weeks in a row, the 39 daily miles would get me to that point fairly quickly....


----------

